

Coolors – The super fast color schemes generator - ericpan
http://coolors.co/intro/

======
allworknoplay
I like color scheme generators in general because I have trouble finding novel
colors that go with each other. But it's not clear to me that these are
actually good combinations, or if they are, how they might be used?

Maybe you could mock up a small iconic site in css that has a nav set to one
of the colors, bits of text set to others, a sidebar set to another, etc. so
people can actually envision them. Just a thought.

------
serf
I wish that it showed the previous color scheme if I go back. As it stands I
have to go back and then refresh with that URL. (firefox)

------
jimsmart
It's just looping the tutorial for me, clicking 'skip tutorial' just goes back
to the beginning.

(Safari on Yosemite)

~~~
jimsmart
FWIW: Closing and re-visiting fixed it.

